# DB High sg



## RegionRat (Jun 2, 2013)

I must have done a slight math error. My latest batch of DB had a sg of 1.115+ at the time I pitched the yeast. I pitched EC1118. What do you all think I should do? 

RR


----------



## pjd (Jun 2, 2013)

That should give you about 16% if it ferments dry. I probably would start another batch with a sg of 1.060 let it ferment dry then blend the two. you should finish around 12%


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2013)

As Phil said or just let it go all the way and maybe it'll finish around 1.01 or so and it'll already be sweetened.


----------



## Julie (Jun 2, 2013)

I agree with pjs, make another batch that is lower in sg and then blend. BUT if you decide to not do that, just remember only drink one glass per night!


----------



## RegionRat (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.

I think I am going to let it ferment out, either dry or till yeast dies, see what residual sugar there is and make a decision. I am leaning toward a blend. 

Is there a formula to find final ABV in a blend? I would like to know how strong to make the blending batch to end up with 12isn ABV

RR


----------



## pjd (Jun 4, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I think I am going to let it ferment out, either dry or till yeast dies, see what residual sugar there is and make a decision. I am leaning toward a blend.
> 
> ...


It should be a straight line in porportion. if you have 5 gallons at 16% and you blend it with 5 gallons at 8% you end up with 10 gallons at 12%


----------



## CBell (Jun 4, 2013)

Or if you have 2.5 gallons at 6% and 5 gallons at 16% it's 

(2.5*.06) + 5x.16)=

.15+.8=.95
.95/7.5 (total number of gallons)=12.6%

You can apply this formula to any size and apv that you want to blend, if you didn't want to do another whole 5 gallons


----------



## RegionRat (Jun 4, 2013)

pjd said:


> It should be a straight line in porportion. if you have 5 gallons at 16% and you blend it with 5 gallons at 8% you end up with 10 gallons at 12%






CBell said:


> Or if you have 2.5 gallons at 6% and 5 gallons at 16% it's
> 
> (2.5*.06) + 5x.16)=
> 
> ...


Simple enough. Thanks

RR


----------



## bchilders (Jun 4, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I think I am going to let it ferment out, either dry or till yeast dies, see what residual sugar there is and make a decision. I am leaning toward a blend.
> 
> ...



Here is a blending spread sheet provided through WineMaker Mag that might make it easier for you. http://winemakermag.com/guide/blending


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 5, 2013)

Or just dump it in your gas tank! Gasoline is getting expensive!


----------



## barryjo (Jun 5, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I think I am going to let it ferment out, either dry or till yeast dies, see what residual sugar there is and make a decision. I am leaning toward a blend.
> 
> ...


You could always go to www.fermcalc.com and use the honneyman method for figuring out abv.


----------



## RegionRat (Jun 6, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> Or just dump it in your gas tank! Gasoline is getting expensive!



Just like _Granny from the Beverly Hillbillies_es used to do, lol



barryjo said:


> You could always go to www.fermcalc.com and use the honneyman method for figuring out abv.



I have been using fermcalc since I started this new obsession. I just noticed it will do the ABV blending calculation. 

Thanks for pointing that out for me.

RR


----------



## RegionRat (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, just checked sg. It is at 1.042 right now. I think that makes it around 9% ABV and the yeast is still active.

I checked and EC 1118 is tolerant up to 18% ABV. 

RR


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, champagne yeast is pretty hardy. You will no doubt finish north of 15% ABV.


----------



## RegionRat (Jun 13, 2013)

sg under 1.010 this morning. Yeasties still working away.........

RR


----------



## RegionRat (Jun 14, 2013)

If this batch ferments out dry and ends up say around 17 or 18%ABV do I have to ferment a batch to blend or can I use some type of 0%ABV juice to blend to 12%ABV?

According to FermCalc; 6 gal of 18% blended with 3gal zero ABV would yield 12%ABV.

If so, any thoughts on the juice I should use?

RR


----------

